
Show HN: Ascii Art to Data URI - aehtyb
http://jollo.org/ascii2uri.htm
======
danielrw7
This bit is great:

    
    
      box = box.replace(/#/g, function() { 
      	i++
      	if (str[i]) { 
      		return str[i] 
      	} else { 
      		return "";
      	}
      });
    
    

It would be cool if you could select which characters (or all characters
except for space) will be replaced with the data URI.

~~~
yorwba
Just replace that /#/g with /[^\s]/g to replace all non-whitespace characters.

~~~
aehtyb
be forewarned that the reason it's asking you to use only #'s and spaces is
the effect only works if the ascii image is very contrast-y. if the ascii art
makes use of gradients (....:::;;;iiii@@@@) the effect won't be as obvious or
work at all.

